# what pvc saw do you use?



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I use one of these pull saws, or as its known to carpenters, a back saw. I found that it cuts pvc real quick because it cuts both on the push and pull stroke, it cuts straight even though the blade is flexible. Its also small enough to fit into my bag.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I use the one by lennox.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

i use the same saw that bill uses and i love it. cuts fast, not too many burrs, and the local hardware store carries replacement blades which are 1/2 the cost of new saw :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Both of those saws blow. This the only hand saw to own.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i've got the same lenox that ron has. i also have a craftsman hacksaw but it's not the easiest saw to use if you want to make straight cuts on 4" abs/pvc.






paul


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

I love my good ole cordless sawzall with fine tooth blades.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

cordless sawsall here too


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Cordless sawzall or bandsaw. Whichever one is closer on the site. Some guys can't cut square with power tools though. Then I let em use their hand saw.


----------



## Blackhawks16 (Jan 16, 2009)

I use a cordless sawzall most of the time, partner saw on 6" and larger pipe. I use the lenox pvc handsaw when I am outside doing groundworks if it is raining out to prevent any damage to the power tools.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

no one uses a tubing cutter...?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> no one uses a tubing cutter...?


Yes I use tubing cutters always on ABS, unless I can't.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

mitre box chop saw.. or cordless circ saw


----------



## chasobutts (Feb 24, 2009)

I want to buy the new Makita PVC chainsaw but can not find anyone to give me a review................Makita UC170DWD,,,,,,,,,,HELP


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

chasobutts said:


> I want to buy the new Makita PVC chainsaw but can not find anyone to give me a review................Makita UC170DWD,,,,,,,,,,HELP


What is your plumbing related field your into, give us an intro, in the intro forum


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Makita 10" chop saw with carborundum wheel, Sawzall with metal blade.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

For small PVC a use a Reed ratcheting cutter, gives a square, burr free cut everytime.


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

I once saw a guy at an Ace Hardware use a pipe threading machine to cut 2" PVC pipe. Laughed my a** off!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

cordless sawzall


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ridgid cutter up to 1"

Cordless sawzall

Lennox 18" handsaw when supervisor is around who doesn't realize I can cut pretty damn straight with my sawzall.


----------



## chasobutts (Feb 24, 2009)

I just never knew anyone that had that PVC chain saw (cordless) from Makita. I cut sch. 40 PVC...4 inch is all. I am one of those few people that can not use a sawzall..........The damn thing cuts crooked everytime. I was just hoping someone had used the Makita to get feedback. The nextag reviews have no comments but 8 people rated it a 2 out of 5...that is scarey! Charlie


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Where is this PVC forest that you speak of?


----------

